# Who needs rough cut hardwoods



## alexanderbuzzsaw (Jul 8, 2011)

Anybody close to Rye Texas that would like to help me log and slab lumber and help in gas and supplies. I would be willing to half the lumber with you. My brother owns 35 ac in Rye Texas and he has big trees on it, Pecan/Hickory, Red Oak, White Oak, Magnolia, Pine, Holly and I believe a few American Chestnut and a few I have no clue as to what they are. I go down once a month and harvest for a week and we can stay at brothers. We provide our own food and drinks but no alcohol or drugs and we are responsibly for our own safety. We have to sign a waiver before we can go onto the property, all he ask in return is $200.00 dollars to wash and keep our beds clean and he expects us to pick up our trash and keep our area clean, so any takers. I need to know that your fit to do this it's not for the weak email me at [email protected] if your interested. It's hot up there right now no wind just hot . Nov through Mar is nice. :smile: Here is a video on utube of a red oak and white oak were cutting down, what did we do wrong also these are the size of the trees were cutting down and much bigger ones also 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4hVDYBhKPVk
 
http://youtu.be/8JWk2VZMjTU


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

American Chestnuts were wiped out in the 30's from disease. If you have Amer. Chestnuts you have something no one else has. If they are chestnuts, don't cut them. They might be some disease resistant strain still surviving. You should contact your local forester and let him know you have them, if they do exist. Gary


----------



## alexanderbuzzsaw (Jul 8, 2011)

I will take picture's of the tree's and post them I will be going up next Wed


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

The American chestnut is not extinct. http://acf.org/Q&A.php.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Ya American chestnuts are no were near extinct my freind


----------



## alexanderbuzzsaw (Jul 8, 2011)

Anybody see the http://youtu.be/8JWk2VZMjTU and let me know what we did wrong, we still used the wood but for fire wood and what a waste.
Thanks


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I am no expert, but I have seen Ax Men on TV and I did stay at a Holiday Inn once. I think you need to cut your V deeper on the one side and then come right across with the other side cut, maybe a little downward.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Dude.. You guys need more practice felling trees, your notch cut wasn't flat, it was angled up and a little shallow. And your back cut you need to go all the way through and not cut back into your notch
No Good, also please work on your video camera
Skills, it was all overrrrrrr the place focus on the cut and the sky or ground


----------



## alexanderbuzzsaw (Jul 8, 2011)

I just bought the video camera and I was trying to get into a spot so the tree would not land on me and ok I will work on it. So I have to make a deeper cut and a better V and cut the sides deeper and then back cut all the way, I will try it and make a better video and post 
Thanks


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I agree with bang wood. That had danger written 
All over the place. I was worried for you guys. Bad judgement. You May want to start on smaller trees. Good luck and be safe. Where chaps and helmet. I saw no safety gear.


----------



## alexanderbuzzsaw (Jul 8, 2011)

I have to cut down certain size trees and I will have chaps and helmet next time. I have a Hudson 230 and my helper went to work for Rexco. I can cut and slab about 300 to 400 bfd and if someone that knows what there doing could help me with, cutting, gas, diesel and saw blades I would be more then willing to give them a portion of the lumber like 75% and you would get 25% is that a good deal our let me know how I can get the help I need don't have a lot of money just a lot of standing trees.
Thanks


----------



## alexanderbuzzsaw (Jul 8, 2011)

Going up to Rye Texas to clean up the pipeline. Keystone pipeline is laying the pipeline right where I slab lumber. I have to remove the fire/barbecue wood and logs and the sawmill and it's going to be hot.
I can't take the heat like I use too at 57 years it really gets to me fast. I will post pictures of the standing trees and also will take pictures of the Chessnut trees. No slabing this time!!


----------

